# Beaver and Coyote Trapping



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

I know it’s a long shot but I live near Johnstown (Delaware county), anyone have issues with beavers or coyotes? I moved hear last year and I am having a hard time finding good trapping ground. Let me know if you have any thoughts!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Might check with the ODNR and see if they have a list of people with nuance animal’s


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

Will do thanks!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

SwitchbackXT said:


> I know it’s a long shot but I live near Johnstown (Delaware county), anyone have issues with beavers or coyotes? I moved hear last year and I am having a hard time finding good trapping ground. Let me know if you have any thoughts!


Not sure but I'd check with odnr all kinds of lakes up there


----------

